# Plumb Claw Hammers



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

I have just added the final page: Plumb Claw Hammers to my web site. I have also updated the Home Page (URL in Sig. block) to include several additional online References and other information.

James


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

I have added a photograph of a 1942 marked WWII Plumb contract Pick Axe entrenching tool. 

James


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice site James.BW


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

In the 60s I swore by Plumb hammers but they got sloppy in the 90s and were just no longer good quality hammers. If you got one with the claws the same size you were doing good by then. Estwing has my vote now.


----------

